# magnesium



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

Can someone please advise me as to the best type of magnesium supplement. Is there one that will not cause cramping and gas? Also need to know time of day and amount to take to start. Thanks!Robbin


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm just bumping this one up for you


----------

